# Server level internet connection choices ?



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, 

I am wondering what options do we have if we need to host server in-house or our own premises. I know we can do with just any ISP with public static IP but I am looking for something reliable and business grade. 

I am looking to most cost-effective 10mbps to 100mbps connection.

Do provider like Airtel , BSNL etc give such connection other than adsl broadband ?


----------



## gavnit (Aug 26, 2015)

They do give but it would be so costly that renting server would come out to be cheaper. Email airtel for the quotes for whatever bandwidth you want. For bsnl visit exchange .


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks to be an unpopular subject, so far one reply only. 

Anways, [MENTION=315444]gavnit[/MENTION], do you have any experience about it, this is not for any mission critical use but more an experiment, if works then could make its real life use. 

Do you know anyone who is really using such service ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

If you were in hyderabad/AP region, BSNL has those at throwaway prices because Beam/ACT fibre is the best provider there.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2015)

I guess, Fiber optical connection is answer to the problem but sadly only BSNL provides that in my area and its not cheap by any means.. nor reliable. Still if anyone else can share information who is actually using business grade connectivity, please do.


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 27, 2015)

You need a connection which provides a guaranteed uplink and a decent SLA. Most consumer lines provide "up to" connections, not guaranteed links.

Guaranteed links are the realms of leased lines which can be pretty expensive. Besides that, you need 24x7 power and redundant systems, which ideally should be hot swappable.


----------



## puli44 (Aug 27, 2015)

u can consider leased line ...but its costly


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2015)

What are tariff of leased lines btw ?


----------



## puli44 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ricky said:


> What are tariff of leased lines btw ?



that will vary from operator to operator 
check with any isp personally.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 28, 2015)

You're looking at around 3.5 L/year for a 10mbps symmetric 1:1 leased line to give you an idea, but as said earlier it varies from place to place.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2015)

rj27 said:


> You're looking at around 3.5 L/year for a 10mbps symmetric 1:1 leased line to give you an idea, but as said earlier it varies from place to place.



Thats helpful.

On the other hand, I will visit local BSNL and Airtel office soon to see what they have to offer.


----------



## Hrishi (May 4, 2016)

it's better to keep redundant and cheap high speed consumer grade links from multiple ISPs and set them for failover and load sharing.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2016)

SebastianWilliams said:


> It would be costlier you must opt for some lower cost internet services according to your requirement.



 [MENTION=322973]SebastianWilliams[/MENTION] , stop bumping old threads.


----------

